# Looking at new xd



## kcdano (Dec 13, 2007)

I am looking to trade my new Glock 22 .40 in on a new xd .45. Is the xd a better gun? or should i keep the Glock?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

The Glock has a lower bore axis, shorter trigger reset, a much longer history of reliable service, and much greater availability of holsters, magazines and various accessories.

Many people prefer the XD for the grip shape/angle and the shorter trigger reach versus the Glock. Some people also like the extra safeties on the XD, though I find them useless to a competent shooter.

I don't think the XD is a better gun, but it is largely a matter of personal preference.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*XD vs. Glock hummmmmmm ....*

Last week I just traded a Glock 21 for a new XD45 Compact and I would do it again. The XD seems to fit my hand much better. And I prefer the XD sights, magazines and yes even the safeties over the Glock. I like the round indicator. And my XD seemed to feel more balanced which offers me better control over the recoil as compared to the Glock I had.

While it's true the Glocks have a longer running track record. And it's true the Glocks are issued to ALOT of law enforcement & military agencies on the local, state & international level, but I believe there is an element of "Low Bid" that needs to be factored in the equation. Glock applies for and offers bid contracts that are really, really low. I know that's the reason that the law enforcement agency I work for issues them.

Becoming accustom to the trigger of an XD isn't really much different than that of the Glock. And as for the safeties on the XD, well they do by design make the weapon "safer" tool to carry than other poly~guns ... IMHO. It's not out of the relm of possiblity that "you" my not be the only one to get their hands on your weapon (god forbid) and if your using your XD for personal protection / self defense and end up going "hands~on" with a BG then any number of things could happen causing the pucker factor to increase significantly and knowing that pistol with not fire unless it is securely in the palm of your hand is a good piece of mind to have, it is for me at least.

And at an average distance between you & a BG, maybe 3 to 6 feet on the street or in your home the bore axis thing just "ain't" gonna factor in that much. At a close distance of a few feet, punching a hole in someone is punching a hole, after all ... that's all your doing when shooting someone. The more holes you create in the BG, the faster the blood leaves their body, and the faster the blood leave their body then the better chance of survival for you.

As Mike posted earlier, it's up to the shooter. I just prefer an XD over a glock. I have had two XD's now and have had ZERO problems with either one. 
Glock and the XD's both excellent weapons. One is a good choice and one is a great choice.

THERE, How was that ? I didn't even bash anyone or their choice of weapons, infact I haven't done that for a couple weeks now. 
:smt083

but I'm gettin' itchy ... :smt077


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks to Jeb Bush, owning TWO XDs is now manditory in FL...

I agree w/ Lowdrift.

Go for it. Enter the NEW dark side...

PS: I own the 45 ACP 4" Service. If I bought again, I'd get the 4" Compact w/ two grip options. Making it more packable.

Jeff


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I don't see how a grip safety - which is deactivated as soon as the weapon is grasped - will help in a weapon retention scenario. If the gun is holstered, it's safe regardless. If the bad guy gets it, he's going to hold it in a firing grip and make the grip safety irrelevant. I can see the argument for a thumb safety like the 1911's in a struggle for the pistol, but the grip safety seems entirely irrelevant.

A loaded chamber indicator is useless to anyone who knows how to do a chamber/press check.

Bore axis matters, even at a few feet, because a low one means you can shoot accurately at a higher rate of speed, thereby putting more holes in the bad guy in a shorter time. I grant this is measured in tenths or hundreds of a second, but that is a considerable amount of time when gunfights are measured in seconds. I will further grant that most people can't shoot fast enough with any gun to tell the difference, which is probably why we see so many popular guns with bore axes approximately in low Earth orbit.

All that said, if I couldn't have a Glock, the XD or the M&P would be my next choice.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*think outside of the box ...*



Mike Barham said:


> I don't see how a grip safety - which is deactivated as soon as the weapon is grasped - will help in a weapon retention scenario. If the gun is holstered, it's safe regardless. If the bad guy gets it, he's going to hold it in a firing grip and make the grip safety struggle for the pistol, but the grip safety seems entirely irrelevant..


~ keeping the weapon holstered goes with out saying... but if the sitiuation goes beyond that and turns bad for what ever reason, maybe ending up on the ground and the BG grabs your weapon he is more than likely going to have to "take" it from you and palm the XD in order to fire off a round. That's just not so with a glock or other poly-guns, just a finger on the trigger regardless or who has complete control. If we both have the weapon & his finger is on the trigger, then perhaps I could reduce my hand pressure (if I had the mind set) on the backstrap so I don't get shot with my own weapon. So it's very important because any advantage that will weight in your favor is a good one. Ya just never know.



Mike Barham said:


> A loaded chamber indicator is useless to anyone who knows how to do a chamber/press check.


Negative, with the XD indicator one doesn't need to do a press check, just feel the top of the slide with your index finger which is a major advantage in two ways... you don't have to take your eyes off of the target AND it can be checked in low light levels and even total darkness ... which is not at all useless .



Mike Barham said:


> Bore axis matters, even at a few feet, because a low one means you can shoot accurately at a higher rate of speed, thereby putting more holes in the bad guy in a shorter time. I grant this is measured in tenths or hundreds of a second, but that is a considerable amount of time when gunfights are measured in seconds,I will further grant that most people can't shoot fast enough with any gun to tell the difference, which is probably why we see so many popular guns with bore axes approximately in low Earth orbit.


you said it yourself, ...." I will further grant that most people can't shoot fast enough with any gun to tell the difference ..."

......:anim_lol:

Seriously ... In my DT classes, I have been thought that one of the keys to survival is to thinking outside of the box. And any advantage no matter how small could make a difference in the outcome of a fight. And I believe the additional features of the XD are a plus.


----------



## Alpacino (Sep 28, 2006)

I have to agree with Mike with the GLocks having a better trigger and shorter trigger reset. I do have both the Glock 19 and 23 and the XD .45 and .40 subcompact and I definitely prefer the Glocks all the way. Having said that I do know that you have people like me who also have both guns and prefer the XD's all the way and there softer trigger and longer trigger reset, becuase it "feels" better.

I am actually looking to sell both my XD's and maybe trading it for a Glock or even a 1911. I think the XD's have a great advertising campaign, like when the XD .45 first came out and sold the people on 13 ROUNDS!!! when I realized there are plenty of .45's out there that were already 13+1.
And what suckered me into the hype in the beginning was there "package" you know the holster, mag holster, etc. Those all crap anyways, and not really practical, just some plastic put together to give you the impression that your getting alot more bang for your buck vs. the Glock. 

Glocks have contacts with the US government and Police forces utilize the Glocks for a reason. There track record speaks volumes! Very reliable, it is a work horse, in fact a BEAST!


----------



## Joeshwa24 (Nov 14, 2007)

This subject is purely preference, I think that people like my self coming from a 1911 background but wanting a polymer framed pistol are going to lean toward the XD out of familiarity, also people who are just coming into guns are going to lean toward the XD firstly because in your hand (specifically the hand of someone who has never really held a gun) the XD is much more comfortable and secondly the XD does have a very good add campaign. Now if you have been into guns for a while and you jumped on the then Glock band wagon when Glocks were in every movie and all anyone could talk about was the Glock and you have been shooting them ever since of course the XD is going to seam sub standard. There is no question Glocks are good guns, they have proven themselves over time but I think in a few years we will be able to look back on the XD’s record and see the same thing.


----------

